# pvc leak repair



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

I have just made a repair on a 2 1/2" pvc water service under asphalt. I used a telescoping repair coupling. The contractor was apprehensive about my choice, but I assured him there would not be a problem. 

Question? is this the best way to make the repair? Can I expect a problem with this fitting in the future? My original thought was to use a flanged spool but at the last minute decided to use the slip fix instead. 

This pipe had been hit by the electricians trencher when the place was built ten years earlier, and just now started to leak. 

Thanks


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what about a horseshoe coupling? add some thrust blockin


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> what about a horseshoe coupling? add some thrust blockin


This repair was in the middle of a 100' run, and was right under the electric lines running on a bias.

Horseshoe meaning 4 90's.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

just throwin out free advice, sounds like you did what you had to do. For the record ive never used a telescoping coupling


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

What glue did you use?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Horseshoes work good if you have adequate bedding material and enough room. I have done both and have only 1 bad tele union out of a bunch. It usually depends mostly on what I have on the truck. Under asphalt, I probrably would not have used one considering it is just an o ring seal and will leak eventually.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

2 - MJ type Dresser couplings. Or 1 and a PVC coupling.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

slickrick said:


> 2 - MJ type Dresser couplings. Or 1 and a PVC coupling.


I too like dresser couplings but the guy I do work for dislikes them for some reason, I used 711 glue.

Thrust blocks on a U bend or 90's was not an option as I had a 2 hour window once we shut the water down.

It kind of scares me now that a previous reply said the o ring would fail. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

4 90's works great


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

tooslow said:


> I too like dresser couplings but the guy I do work for dislikes them for some reason, I used 711 glue.
> 
> Thrust blocks on a U bend or 90's was not an option as I had a 2 hour window once we shut the water down.
> 
> It kind of scares me now that a previous reply said the o ring would fail. Maybe I'll get lucky.


He may not like them because of the cost. 2" are @ $140.00. I try to have a pair for 11/2" - 3" for those, can't get the water stopped moments.


----------

